# # of lathes



## Penmonkey (Aug 18, 2005)

how many working lathes do you have in your shop?


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Aug 18, 2005)

I have a Jet midi & pencrafter mini the full size is on my wish list.[]


----------



## rtjw (Aug 18, 2005)

I have just a jet lathe. Hopefully will be getting another soon. Would like to turn some larger stuff.


----------



## btboone (Aug 18, 2005)

I have a Jet 14 x 40 and what you could call a full size. I also have a bigger machine that I've used as a lathe although it's not a lathe.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Aug 18, 2005)

I have two.  One for the shop and one for the road.


----------



## PenWorks (Aug 18, 2005)

Ask me this in about another week....by then, I will have recieved my Nova DVR, to go with my Jet mini & the Legacy 200 and I have narrowed my decission on which metal lathe I'm getting []


----------



## Paul in OKC (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />Ask me this in about another week....by then, I will have recieved my Nova DVR, to go with my Jet mini & the Legacy 200 and I have narrowed my decission on which metal lathe I'm getting []



Which is ti, huh, huh, huh[]  I just recently sold my metal lathe to a cue maker. I haven't used it much (too small, it was a 10x24) and he has wanted it for months, so...


----------



## cigarman (Aug 18, 2005)

I started with a small craftman then bought a jet. I just bought a jet varitable speed.  I don't need more tools just more space for my tools[]


----------



## bobaltig (Aug 18, 2005)

I have a Jet mini on which I do most of my penturning these days.  It's not the VS model, but that hasn't been a big issue for me.  I also have a Turncrafter Pro which I use primarily for putting on finishes.  I like both of them and will press the Turncrafter into turning service also if needed.

bob

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



> _Originally posted by Penmonky_
> <br />how many working lathes do you have in your shop?


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Aug 18, 2005)

I am still with the Jet mini, but stay tuned. 
BTW Anthony, I expect a full review of the DVR since that is one of the lathes I am shopping.


----------



## jbyrd24 (Aug 18, 2005)

I have a jet mini and a carbatec.[]


----------



## mick (Aug 18, 2005)

I've got three, My Shopsmith is my biggie, then a Jet Mini which is my primary lathe and then a Jet Pen Lathe which isn't much but I take it to shows where it's allowed and turn pens during the shows. It really generates a lot of interest!


----------



## Rudy Vey (Aug 18, 2005)

A Oneway 1224, a Mercury, a Delta Midi (which is for sale btw) and a small Metal lathe from Harbor Freight. Sold my Nova and bought the Oneway - the way to go when it comes to wood lathes.


----------



## epson (Aug 19, 2005)

I have two lathes.  A woodwrite micro lathe for turning the pens round, and a Jet mini lathe for everything else.


----------



## wayneis (Aug 19, 2005)

Rudy what are you asking for it?  Is it VS?

Wayne



> _Originally posted by Rudy Vey_
> <br />A Oneway 1224, a Mercury, a Delta Midi (which is for sale btw) and a small Metal lathe from Harbor Freight. Sold my Nova and bought the Oneway - the way to go when it comes to wood lathes.


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 19, 2005)

So far, just a 15" Craftsman, but I really want a Nova, Oneway or Powermatic. [] Just can't make up my mind. I'd also like to get a Jet Midi VS, I think. That will probably come first so I can keep turning pens and keep a bowl chuck mounted to my big lathe so I can work while I'm waiting on finishes, etc. [] Now all I have to do is convince SWCTM. [:0]


----------



## mstansell (Aug 19, 2005)

Started with a small Delta, Bought a Carbatec then went all out and got a Oneway 2436[], Obtained a Jet Mini[], Then had to sell the Oneway[V][][V] when we moved. Just have the Carbatec and Jet but have just located a used Oneway 2436[}][}], heck it may be the one I sold, who knows.
Mark


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Aug 19, 2005)

I have a General 160-1 and a Jet Mini, I love them both!!


----------



## bigvoots44 (Aug 19, 2005)

i have a turncrafter pro and recently bought a taig. I am on a learning curve with the taig.

fred


----------



## Monty (Aug 20, 2005)

I have a Jet 1236 and a 1940's vintage craftsman minimetal lathe that was my FIL's.


----------



## woodbutcher (Aug 21, 2005)

I started w/ a Delta Midi and then a 3520A followed by a carbe tec. I use all 3 in my woodturning shop. Each has it's own personality and specific purpose. Thereis no such thing as the perfect lathe for all occasions and purposes. I am currently considering an ornamental lathe. And so it goes,
                                   Jim[]


----------



## Darley (Aug 21, 2005)

I got only the mini Jet VS for now but love to have a DVR, try it to a friend place and love it ( then LOML face will change [] )


----------



## darbytee (Aug 26, 2005)

Started with a Jet mini and now have a Powermatic 3520. The mini makes a perfect buffing station. All I have to do now is find time to use either one of them.


----------



## jcarrell (Aug 26, 2005)

i have 3 jet mini's, 2 regular and 1 VS, a jet 1236, and a functioning 1880's made barnes velocipede wood lathe  

since i host the bubbasville penturners in my shop a few times a month, i wanted a few lathes for folks to turn on...

i now prefer the jet VS due to the fact i've adopted the ca/blo finish system and the VS makes it much easier to chg speeds when needed...

the velocipede allows me not only variable speed, but forwards and backwards turning for the ultimate in sanding/finishing...if i could only keep pedaling...hahahahahaha

torne pluma...jeff c, in foat wuth
www.bubbasville.com
www.texaswoodshop.com


----------



## Leather Man (Aug 27, 2005)

Mine is a Jet 1642. 
Ben


----------



## BigRob777 (Aug 27, 2005)

I've got just one, and it is older than I am, it's a Delta Rockwell, made in Milwaukee (sp?).  I'd kind of like a little one, but I've spent a small fortune this year already.  I always worry that I'll get my shirt caught on the spinning bowl threaded thingie sticking out into the middle of my walkway.


----------



## CPDesigns (Aug 29, 2005)

I have my workhorse Jet mini and generic POS "lathe" that collects more dust than the shop vac.


----------



## bdar (Aug 30, 2005)

I have a Vicmarc VL 850, Carb-a-tec mini lathe, an American Vermont router lathe, a 4 speed cheapie from Mitre 10 and I have only the head stock of my very first lathe a Chevron. I was only 12 when I got it, that's what I learnt on. When my grand father passed away my mother asked if I would turn a collection plate for the local C of E church in his memory. The size that mum wanted was bigger than I could swing inboard, so I cut the bed off the lathe to do it, he was my grand father. []


----------



## penhead (Aug 30, 2005)

Have two...Jet Midi that I started with and just can't give up...and a Nova 3000...love'em both []


----------



## roberts (Sep 1, 2005)

I now have two, my son has just made me up an old ADEPT (mini)frame with a 100hrtz variable speed motor (attached to base), you should see this thing fly[:0]. My other is the mediocre Record 24[]. My only snag is the garage where all these wonderful impliments are is full of rubbish so I cannot get to them[!]
Bob `S`
Sunny UK[]


----------



## seaflower (Sep 18, 2005)

I have a Jet Midi lathe, but would like one so I could do larger turning's.


----------



## Andy Ryan (Sep 21, 2005)

I have a jet mini that I bought when I got laid off from a job.  The other one pedates craftsman(I belive it is a homecraft?) what the heck, it only cost me 35.00 bucks you buy a 13x36 lathe for that $.  Currantly it is under modification with a sanding disc for squaring the end of blanks.


----------



## Bill Collier (Oct 1, 2005)

I just have the small Jet lathe. I would like to do other things but it seems that pens are all I have time for


----------



## clubbyr8 (Oct 3, 2005)

I have a DVR which is sensational and I just bought a Jet Mini (not the VS) for making my pens. Love that too!!!


----------



## cju7250 (Nov 8, 2005)

Just have the craftsman right now. Bought it brand new off Ebay to resell but got hooked when I tried it out!!!


----------



## JohnDrayton (Nov 15, 2005)

Does anyone out there use a Jet Pen Lathe, or am I the only one that thinks this is a great little tool for pens?, I have a Shopsmith but prefer the JPL for turning tiny things and I can take it with me in the RV, I just prepare blanks on the shopsmith and take them with me to turn when the mood strikes me. I'M not talking about the Jet Mini, the JPL is tiny tiny tiny
got it at Woodcraft! 
J.D. Drayton  Colo,Calif,Ark


----------

